# HR44 / C41W (no servers were detected)



## Robotech (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi all - We upgraded to the HR44 and wireless clients several months ago. Everything was working fine then about a month or so ago the clients would disconnect from the server and we would get the "no servers were detected" message. The clients would come back online by themselves. Well after dealing with this for a while I decided to call DTV and have a tech come out. He came out today and basically threw parts at the problem. New HR44, new bridge and he said he changed several connections. Of course it worked flawlessly while he was here. I fired up the bedroom Tv's tonight and low and behold the issue is back. I started digging around and found multiple google hits on this issue but it seems that most of them are "wired" problems. I'm looking for any help you guys can suggest. My equipment is as follows: HR44, two C41W clients, wireless video bridge and a Deca broadband adapter (in my On-Q box).
Thnaks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well first thing is do is unplug Internet from the system to make sure there's not an issue with your router or modem communicating with the dtv stuff. And that's not to say there is something wrong with your router etc. just that they may not be getting along at the moment and it's a good place to start.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

The wireless clients can be very very finicky.

My first concern is an additional DECA adaptor on your On-Q box.
That means your are interfacing the private DECA network with another source.
I would get rid of that, and reset the wireless connections.
You may not like this suggestion but adding an outside connection can be the problem.

Go to Settings/Whole Home Service and do the add clients for each C41W.
Follow the instructions and add them back one by one.


----------



## Robotech (Jan 19, 2016)

NR4P said:


> The wireless clients can be very very finicky.
> 
> My first concern is an additional DECA adaptor on your On-Q box.
> That means your are interfacing the private DECA network with another source.
> ...


I think the DECA may be left over from previous equipment and has been over looked. I will disconnect it today and see if things improve.


----------



## Robotech (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm not sure why all that typed with lines through it?


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I had this issue a few weeks ago. It happened after I had an issue with some other device and had to restart it several times. Another device (not DirecTV one) reported duplicate IP address issues.

So I shut down everything in the house - the router, the DirecTV wireless bridge and all my wireless devices. Then I started them up again starting with the bridge and all problems went away and haven't had a problem since. You could try that - again I turned all off included wireless on phones.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It's something in the actual network cause ing an issue not simply your phones.


----------



## Robotech (Jan 19, 2016)

So everything worked great yesterday and through the night. I woke up this morning and turned on the bedroom TV and sure enough the "no servers were detected" message was back. I rebooted (pushed the red button) on the all boxes and cycled power to the wireless bridge. Once I did that everything came up clean and connected. I called the DTV service tech back and he stated he was at a loss and that his manager would be contacting me. She says they are sending a specialist out tomorrow morning to troubleshoot.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Did you reconnect the Internet? Or is it still isolated from the Internet? 

Also I wonder if your genie is restarting for some reason. I'd suggest maybe turning the front panel lights off and and putting it in standby at night and then see if the panel lights are on in the morning when you wake it up. If they are that might be an indication of an issue.


----------



## Robotech (Jan 19, 2016)

inkahauts said:


> Did you reconnect the Internet? Or is it still isolated from the Internet?


I'm not clear on what you mean by this? Once its working it works with or with out my home network.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

But your home network could be the one messing with the wireless minis when leases runs out, etc.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Robotech said:


> I'm not clear on what you mean by this? Once its working it works with or with out my home network.


Disconnect the Internet from your DIRECTV system and see if you still get these issues. Leave it undone for days.

How are you connected right now?


----------



## Robotech (Jan 19, 2016)

Ok so the specialist came out this morning and found that the HR44 was setup to be wireless and also setup to run through the DECA box? But the DECA box was malfunctioning. he replaced the deca and setup the HR44 to connect through the deca. Does that make any sense?
Thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes it does and explains it all. That would have definelty been a large problem.


----------

